# Going rate for 2nd shooter



## Johnboy2978 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know this will vary greatly depending on your location just as the typical cost of average wedding photography.  However, just out of curiosity, how much would those of you who are pros (and do this for a living) pay a second shooter?  I have a co-worker who is interested in photography and her friend (who is a pro w/ a studio etc) told her that he would pay her $15/hr to help shoot the ancillary wedding photos such as bride getting ready etc. He told her that there were pros that he worked with occasionally who would do this for each other who would accept $25/hr for doing this?  At the end of the day, they would just hand over their SD cards and he would take it from there.  First, I don't know any pro who would consider helping another pro for $25/hr when they could book their own wedding and make $1500 minimum for the day. Second, I don't know any pro who would consider hiring a second shooter who has no experience and trust them to provide coverage.

That whole thing just sounded odd to me, not that I really have a dog in the race so to speak.  Thoughts on this?  I just don't want to see her being taken advantage of.  I have no idea how much he charges for a wedding though.


----------



## ifi (Jun 11, 2010)

If the pros are going to let this 2nd shooter use their equipment and this 2nd shooter does not have experience then $15/hour is not a bad rate to learn new skill set. But I do not think any pro would work for $25/hour. Maybe you should ask them how they define a 'pro'.


----------



## Josh220 (Jun 11, 2010)

Most second shooters don't get paid unless they are near the same level as the main shooter. They are often there for experience as an apprenticeship, unless the second shooter is very qualified and knows how to shoot almost as well as the main photographer. What is the point in having a second shooter if all of their shots are on a completely different (lower) level unless they are just there for experience, not money.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 11, 2010)

I do some work as a paid 2nd shooter.  I charge more than $25/hr.

Sure, it would be better for me if I was shooting my own weddings, but 2nd shooting does have it's advantages.  Firstly, I don't have to do the advertising & marketing to actually get the wedding.  I don't have meet with the clients & all that type of stuff.  I don't have to do any of the post processing, which is a big time difference compared to wedding I shoot myself.
I just show up, shoot & get paid.  Pretty good deal.  

Yes, of course, there is a range that someone might pay/get paid.  $15 seems OK for a less experienced photographer, remember that they are also gaining experience and knowledge.  $25 for another pro, it depends....It's better than not working.


----------



## KmH (Jun 11, 2010)

Johnboy2978 said:


> ...... I have a co-worker who is interested in photography and her friend (who is a pro w/ a studio etc) told her that he would pay her $15/hr to help shoot the ancillary wedding photos such as bride getting ready etc.........


 The going rate starts at $0, and progresses upwards based on the equipment and photographic skill the second shooter contributes to the event.

There is no way any of us can tell you if $15/hr is a worthy rate to pay your co-worker, with so little information.



Johnboy2978 said:


> I don't know any pro who would consider hiring a second shooter who has no experience and trust them to provide coverage.


 Me either.

If you are saying your co-worker has no experience then $15/hr is very generous.


----------

